# Kepler: Erste Informationen; Update3: Anandtech mit weiterem GT640M Review



## Skysnake (13. März 2012)

Update3:

Andandtech hat nun auch einen Test der GT640 online, der noch deutlich ausführlicher ist, als der von PCPerspective. Hier spricht auch niemand von einem HotClock. Meine Einschätzung bzgl GK107 schien also zutreffend, zumal Anandtech auch von einem 128Bit Speicherinterface spricht, was für den GK107 zutrifft.

Laut Anandtech sei die GT640M auch vom schmalen Speicherinterface in Kombination mit dem DDR3 Speicher limitiert. Es bleibt also zu warten, ob es auch GDDR5 Versionen gibt, oder nicht. 

Quelle: AnandTech - Acer Aspire TimelineU M3: Life on the Kepler Verge

Update 2:
Auf 3DCenter.org sind nun neue Informationen zu einer möglichen Dual-GPU-Version von Kepler erschienen. Laut 3DCenter.org soll die Karte am 14.-17. Mai auf der "GPU Technology Conference" vorgestellt werden. Als Basis für diese Karte soll luat 3DCenter.org GK104 dienen, was sehr wahrscheinlich ist da GK110 nach dem aktuellen Informationsstand noch längere Zeit auf sich warten lässt.
Quelle: nVidia Kepler DualChip-Lösung auf GK104-Basis im Mai | 3DCenter.org

Sollte AMD ihre HD7990 jedoch deutlich früher bringen, können wir vielleicht auch die GTX690 schon früher sehen. 

Der User Legacyy hat einen Test zur GeForce GT640M von PCPerspective auftreiben können. Diesen möchte ich natürlich euch nicht vorenthalten. 

Laut diesem Test hat die GT640M folgende Eigentschaften:

1GB DDR3 RAM @900 MHz
625 MHz Core clock
1250 MHz Shader clock
384 ALUs/CUDA cores

Quelle: Nvidia GeForce GT 640M Review: Kepler Arrives For Mobile | Performance, Verdict

Und hier fangen meiner Meinung nach bereits die Probleme mit diesem Kurztest an. Wir aben hier eine GPU, welche auf den Namen GT640M hört und einen HotClock besitzt. Nach allem was man sagen kann, wird Kepler aber kein HotClock besitzen. Es könnte sich hier also entweder um einen einen umgelabelten GF114 einer GTX580M mit 10 MHz mehr Takt handeln, oder aber gleich um einen 28nm shrink des selbigen mit einigen Neuerungen. Siehe hierzu auch meine News über 28nm Mobile-Fermi-Versionen.

Auffällig ist auch, das man keine Chipbezeichnung wie GK10x im Test nennt. Ein entscheidender Punkt spricht allerdings eindeutig gegen einen GF114. Nämlich die Tatsache, dass sich die GT640 in den Benchmarks mit dem GT555M herum schlägt, welcher sich teils vor, teils hinter der GT640M einsortiert. Eine GT555M setzt hierbei auf einen salvage Part des GF116 mit nur 144 ALUs, also nicht einmal der Hälfte des GF114. 

Wägt man beide Möglichkeiten ab, wobei die Leistungseinschätzung ganz klar gegen einen GF114 sprechen, auf der anderen Seite aber Kepler über kein Hotclock verfügt, kommt man zu dem Schluss, dass die wahrscheinlichste Lösung für dieses Dilemma schlicht falsche Daten von PCPerspective sind.

Entweder der Chip hat kein HotClock und taktet nur mit 625MHz, was durchaus realistisch ist, und auch mein Favorite ist, oder aber man hat weniger ALUs.

Schaut man sich auch den Rest meiner News an, und erinnert sich an den GK107, so hat dieser im Vollausbau 768 ALUs. Die GT640 könnte also ein salvage Part des GK107 sein. Um genau zu sein ein 50% GK107.

Ausgehend auf den bestehenden Infos würde sich dies wie folgt ergeben:
GT640M
384 ALUs
96ALUs/SM
-> 4 SM
4 SM/GPC
-> 1 GPC

Wie man sieht, passt dies "Wie die Faust aufs Auge", wenn man das einmal so sagen darf.

Die abschließende Wertung überlasse ich dem geneigten Leser, wie aber bereits gesagt, liegt mein Favorite klar bei einem GK107 mit nur 625MHz Takt.


Update:
Da inzwischen einige weitere Informationen auf videocardz.com aufgetaucht sind, hier ein Update. Die neuen Info, welche mit meinen Quellen übereinstimmen sind fett gedruckt. 

Wie sicherlich bekannt ist, sind die Taktraten von GK104 noch ein gutes Stück im Bereich der Spekulationen, da die Informationen diesbezühlich sehr weit streuen. Hier ist von ~700MHz-950MHz BaseClock die Rede, teilweise wird aber auch von 1GHz Baseclock gesprochen. Die Meldungen bzgl. Turbo reichen von ~1GHz bis ~1,1GHz. Aufgrund dieser weiten Streuung ist abschließend auch schwer zu sagen, wo genau die TDP für GK104 liegt. Im Gespräch waren 160-195W, wobei nie klar war, auf welchen Takt sich dies bezieht, und wie dies in Zusammenhang mit dem Turbo zu sehen ist. 

Die Taktraten von Videocardz.com sind mit Vorsicht zu genießen, da diese eine DIE-Size von 320mm² sprechen, was mehreren unabhängigen Quellen widerspricht, welche schon seit einiger Zeit eine DIE-Size von 294mm² nennen.


Orginal:
Nachdem am vergangenen Montag nach Gerüchten ein Techbriefing der Presse stattgefunden haben soll, brechen nun alle Dämme, und nach langem Warten kommen nun massenweise Informationen über Kepler zusammen.

Auf Chiphell.com wurden nun Daten und Bilder (da diese scheinbar nicht mehr zugänglich, hier ein Post dazu aus dem 3DCenter.org) von GK104 gepostet, wonach, wenn man alle bisherigen Informationen zusammen nimmt, folgedes über GK104 bekannt ist:

GK104:
294mm² DIE-size
3,54 Mrd. Transistoren
-> ~12 Mio Transistoren/mm²
256Bit Interface
1536 ALUs
195 W (ungesichert, aber sehr wahrscheinlich richtig)

Nach diesen gesicherte Informationen, die ich soweit auch "bestätigen" kann, nun noch einige weitere Daten aus dem Chiphell forum, die ich nicht bewerten kann, da es sich hierbei um die Modellpolitik nVidias handelt.

Da kein Suffix angegeben wird, gehe ich davon aus, das es sich durchgehend um GTX Modelle handelt, was so in der Quelle nicht angegeben ist!

GK104 1536 ALUs 256Bit:
GTX680 6+8Pin
GTX670Ti 2x6Pin
GTX670 2x6Ping

GK106 1152 ALUs 192Bit:
GTX660Ti 2x6Pin
GTX660 1x6Pin
GTX660SE 1x6Pin

GK107 768 ALUs 128 Bit:
650Ti 1x6Pin
650 als Salvage Part

Bezieht man jetzt noch die 96 ALUs/SM ein, ergeben sich für die einzelnen Chips folgende Werte:

GK104:
294mm² DIE-size
3,54 Mrd. Transistoren
256Bit Speicherinterface *2GB RAM 5,5-6 Gbps*
1536 ALUs
*96ALUs/SM
->16SM
4SM/GPC
->4GPC
8TMUs/SM
-> 128 TMUs
8ROPs/64Bit
->32ROPs
* 
Dementsprechend ergibt sich für die anderen Chips folgendes Bild:

GK106
~200mm²
1152 ALUs
192Bit  Speicherinterface 1,5 GB RAM
*96ALUs/SM
->12SM
4SM/GPC
->3GPC
8TMUs/SM
-> 96 TMUs
8ROPs/64Bit
->24 ROPs* 

GK107
Halber GK104


----------



## Fuzi0n (13. März 2012)

*AW: Kepler: Alle Dämme brechen*



Skysnake schrieb:


> 195 W (ungesichert, aber sehr wahrscheinlich richtig)





Skysnake schrieb:


> GTX680 6+8Pin



Das passt nicht.


----------



## Skysnake (13. März 2012)

*AW: Kepler: Alle Dämme brechen*

GK104 wird mehrfach benutzt. Es wird eventuell auch OC-Versionen geben, zudem kann man bei der GTX680 den OC´lern entgegen kommen mit einem 8 Pin Stecker, wobei das eigentlich Jacke wie Hose ist, das ist eh nur zwei mal Masse...

Zudem ist nicht klar, ob sich die 195W auf GTX680 oder GTX670(Ti) beziehen.


----------



## Dynamitarde (13. März 2012)

*AW: Kepler: Alle Dämme brechen*

Ich dachte erst bei der Überschrift 
*Alle Dämme brechen *

was gibt den jetzt für schlechte Nachrichten über Kepler.Aber zum Glück für Nvidia sind´s nur neue Infos


----------



## OctoCore (13. März 2012)

*AW: Kepler: Alle Dämme brechen*



Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Ich dachte erst bei der Überschrift
> *Alle Dämme brechen *
> 
> was gibt den jetzt für schlechte Nachrichten über Kepler.Aber zum Glück für Nvidia sind´s nur neue Infos


 
LOL ... ich aber auch ein wenig.
Tsunami, Sturmflut, Orkan, Erdbeben - Kepler-Produktion um Monate verzögert.


----------



## CruSaDer1981 (13. März 2012)

*AW: Kepler: Alle Dämme brechen*

Erstmal danke für die News 

Man darf gespannt sein. Bei der GTX 660TI, wenn es sich bewahrheiten sollte, ist das 192 Bit Speicherinterface etwas fehl am Platze. Ich bin zwar nicht mehr ganz uptodate, aber die GTX 660TI dürfte es wahrscheinlich etwas schwer haben die GTX 580 klar hinter sich zu lassen? 

Was mich auch etwas verwunder ist, dass das Nvidia drei mal so viele Shader/Cuda Cores/SIMDs verbaut, aber nur 0,54 (ca. 18%) mehr Transistoren benötigt. Folglich müsste irgendwo der Rotstifft angesetzt worden sein. Ich denke auch das man mit der verkleinerten Speicherinterface Transistoren sparen kann, wohlmöglich sind auch einige Bereiche im Chip, welche im proffesionellem Bereich (GPGPU) für gesteigerte Performance sorgen, auch weggefallen? Aber durch diese eventuellen Sparmaßnamen offenstehenden Transistoren dürfen nicht in einer Verdreifachung der Recheneinheiten resultieren, jedenfalls nicht mit Hotclock und identischen Shaderdesign wie beim Fermi.

Ach ich freu mich, ich habe grade die Möglichkeit auf SandyBridge E (Core i7 3930K) sammt AsRock Extreme 9 für 450€ umzusteigen, da würde/muss eine neue GPU her, warten oder doch zugreifen?


----------



## OctoCore (13. März 2012)

*AW: Kepler: Alle Dämme brechen*

Worauf warten? 
Board und CPU solltest du dir greifen - gute Kepler-Nachrichten hin oder her, du kannst ihn morgen immer noch nicht kaufen.
Also hast du noch Zeit, um dein Sparschein wieder etwas aufzufüttern.


----------



## TobiL (13. März 2012)

http://m.pcgames.de/(S(cl45go55ysaqta45kjtjtw2e))/News/Articleviewer.aspx?id=872638

Kepler gleich 3x GTX 580?


----------



## Jan565 (13. März 2012)

*AW: Kepler: Alle Dämme brechen*



TobiL schrieb:


> PC GAMES | News | Unreal Engine 4: Samaritan Demo sieht dagegen aus wie "Mist" - Nvidia Kepler so stark wie drei Geforce GTX 580-GPUs?
> 
> Kepler gleich 3x GTX 580?


 
Sowas funktioniert nicht. Dann muss die GPU das 2 Fache an Rechenleistung Pro Takt haben wie Fermi, wenn nicht sogar noch mehr. Solche werte sind murks. Die erste Folie von NV hat auch gesagt das Kepler 3 mal schneller wird als Fermi im vergleich der Rechenleistung. Das würde heißen die hatte dann eine Rechenleistung von 3TFlop´s.


----------



## Legacyy (13. März 2012)

*AW: Kepler: Alle Dämme brechen*

Sehr interessante News, da steht der Launch ja direkt vor de Tür, wenn schon so viel ans Licht kommt.

@TobiL
Bei der Demo wurden nur 2xGTX580 genutzt, die 3. war Backup, oder irgendwas anderes. 
Der benutzte Kepler Chip war wahrscheinlich der GK110, der Ende Sommer rauskommt.


----------



## fuelre (13. März 2012)

*AW: Kepler: Alle Dämme brechen*

wollen die AMD nachmachen und 300 Produkte rausbringen? (natürlich nur, wenn die Infos stimmen)


----------



## Legacyy (13. März 2012)

*AW: Kepler: Alle Dämme brechen*



fuelre schrieb:


> wollen die AMD nachmachen und 300 Produkte rausbringen? (natürlich nur, wenn die Infos stimmen)


 Nvidia hat schon immer so viele Karten rausgebraucht... 550ti, 560, 560ti, 560ti 448, 570, 580, mobilbereich und serverbereich kommen da noch mal dazu.


----------



## Silberpfeil (13. März 2012)

*AW: Kepler: Alle Dämme brechen*

Es gibt ja so viele Gerüchte, ich habe auch das hier gefunden NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 To Be Released On March 22nd, Available For $549 < VideoCardz.com > , man beachte den geschätzten 3d mark 11 score (frage mich wie, den spezifikationen zufolge).....Ob es wahr ist werden wir sehen, aber es gibt schon abweichungen zu diesen Thread (DIE size, stromanschluss)..Hoffe die kommen bald...Sind doch schon sehr spät dran, AMD hat schon die plans der nächsten Generation in den händen....Und wenn die karte nicht viel besser ist dann wirds eng für Nvidia..AMD hat schon richtig viel verdient...Diesen monat kommen ja noch die 7870, 7850 in die Shops...4 neue GPUS in den Handel, Nvidia leider 0.....Schade


----------



## zweilinkehaende (13. März 2012)

*AW: Kepler: Alle Dämme brechen*

Vielleicht bezieht sich die Gegenüberstellung von 2 + 1 * 580 = 1* Kepler ja auch auf die bessere Leistung der UE 4 bei gleichem Rechenaufwand.
Das wird in dem Artikel nämlich nicht explizit ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Medcha (13. März 2012)

*AW: Kepler: Alle Dämme brechen*

Ihr geht immer davon aus, dass AMD jetzt massig verkauft bis Kepler kommt. Das glaube ich nicht. Bei einem Verkaufspreis von 500€ möchte ich die Verkaufszahlen bis heute mal sehen. Es werden sich nicht 1000 Leute in Deutschland ne 79xx Karte geholt haben. Vielleicht irre ich auch. Aber massig Umsatz machen die nicht mit den Highend Karten. Midrange und Entry, da werden Euros umgesetzt und natürlich bei allen OEM Sachen.


----------



## Superwip (13. März 2012)

*AW: Kepler: Alle Dämme brechen*

Na ja, unter alle Dämme brechen stelle ich mir schon etwas mehr vor (vor allem: einen Veröffentlichungstermin...) aber immerhin etwas

Darüber, wie schnell die Karten werden gibt es demnach auch keine wirklich brauchbaren Informationen, interressant ist jedoch, dass das nicht erscheinen des GK 100 damit praktisch bestätigt ist.


----------



## Silberpfeil (13. März 2012)

*AW: Kepler: Alle Dämme brechen*



Medcha schrieb:


> Ihr geht immer davon aus, dass AMD jetzt massig verkauft bis Kepler kommt. Das glaube ich nicht. Bei einem Verkaufspreis von 500€ möchte ich die Verkaufszahlen bis heute mal sehen. Es werden sich nicht 1000 Leute in Deutschland ne 79xx Karte geholt haben. Vielleicht irre ich auch. Aber massig Umsatz machen die nicht mit den Highend Karten. Midrange und Entry, da werden Euros umgesetzt und natürlich bei allen OEM Sachen.



Es geht nicht darum wie viele GPUs AMD verkauft hat (ein paar sind es aber schon), aber AMD kann die preissenkungen seiner GPUs viel fruher setzten und Nvidia bleibt dabei die wahl, mitziehen ode verlieren ob sie es wollen oder nicht..Die Monate seit dem release der 7970 und 7950 sind ein fetter Bonus fur AMD bis Nvidia kommt (Monopol des AMD)...Sie konnten ihre Preise wahlen da es keine konkurenz gab..Vielleicht sollten diese GPUs ursprunglich billiger werden (die knallen doch den preis der 7950 voll in die fresse der 580, absicht??)...Es geht darum das Nvidia den preislichen (teuren) Bonus den eine neue GPU mit sich bringt verspielt...7970 und 7950 werden billiger und das ist doch jeden klar ob Nvidia den Preis fur eine 680 dann bekommt, na ja...Garnicht erst zu reden das Nvidia nur das flagschiff (das teuerste) parat hat..Wo sind die 670, 660 ?...Weiss jemand wann die kommen...Da wird die 7950 300-350€ teuer...


----------



## Hugo78 (13. März 2012)

*AW: Kepler: Alle Dämme brechen*



Skysnake schrieb:


> GTX680 6+8Pin



nope




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (13. März 2012)

*AW: Kepler: Alle Dämme brechen*

Skysnake wollt's seit Tagen nicht glauben, er hält verbittert an 6+8 fest


----------



## Silberpfeil (13. März 2012)

*AW: Kepler: Alle Dämme brechen*

Ich glaube das diese Spezifikationen richtig sind 6+6 und 195W...Konnte jemand die theoretische leistung berechnen  Kann nicht glauben das die viel schneller als 7970 ist, wenn uberhaupt...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (13. März 2012)

*AW: Kepler: Alle Dämme brechen*

1.058 MHz und 1.536 ALUs wären bei den bisher üblichen zwei MADDs pro Takt 3,25 TFLOPS - eine HD 7970 packt 3,8 TFLOPS.


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. März 2012)

*AW: Kepler: Alle Dämme brechen*

Also bleibt AMD zumindest bei der theoretischen Rechenleistung noch an der Spitze.


----------



## Silberpfeil (13. März 2012)

*AW: Kepler: Alle Dämme brechen*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> 1.058 MHz und 1.536 ALUs wären bei den bisher üblichen zwei MADDs pro Takt 3,25 TFLOPS - eine HD 7970 packt 3,8 TFLOPS.



Danke...Ich ahne böses fur Nvidia..Man bin ich gespannt auf den Test..


----------



## PCGH_Marc (13. März 2012)

*AW: Kepler: Alle Dämme brechen*

Die FLOPS sind halt ein theoretischer Wert, zumal gerade die Tahiti XT/Pro durch's Frontend "behindert" werden - trifft dies auf GK104 nicht zu, kann der schon schneller sein. Und jez bin ich still


----------



## Verminaard (13. März 2012)

*AW: Kepler: Alle Dämme brechen*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Also bleibt AMD zumindest bei der theoretischen Rechenleistung noch an der Spitze.


 
Waren sie doch schon seit laengerer Zeit.

Nur die tatsaechliche Leistung hinkte halt immer hinterher.


Es reicht nicht einfach 700PS aufm Pruefstand zu haben, man muss es auch auf die Straße bringen koennen.


Marc: immer schoen weitererzaehlen, blos nicht stillsein


----------



## spionkaese (13. März 2012)

*AW: Kepler: Alle Dämme brechen*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Waren sie doch schon seit laengerer Zeit.
> 
> Nur die tatsaechliche Leistung hinkte halt immer hinterher.
> 
> ...


Es gibt ja so tolle Sachen wie z.B. Bitcoin-Mining 
~300 MHashes/s vs. 50 auf ner GTX 470


----------



## hendrosch (13. März 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:
			
		

> Die FLOPS sind halt ein theoretischer Wert, zumal gerade die Tahiti XT/Pro durch's Frontend "behindert" werden - trifft dies auf GK104 nicht zu, kann der schon schneller sein. Und jez bin ich still



Aha weiß da jemand genaueres immer raus damit. DD naja die Grafikkarten sind mir ziemlich egal meine GTX 460 reicht noch grad so aber wenn dann so ne Grafikkarte mit 150% mehr Leistung und dem halben Stromverbrauch daherkommt werd ich schwach


----------



## Legacyy (13. März 2012)

*AW: Kepler: Alle Dämme brechen*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Die FLOPS sind halt ein theoretischer Wert, zumal gerade die Tahiti XT/Pro durch's Frontend "behindert" werden - trifft dies auf GK104 nicht zu, kann der schon schneller sein. Und jez bin ich still


Gebt's doch einfach zu... ihr habt schon ne 680 im Büro rumliegen, die von euch getested wird


----------



## PCGH_Marc (13. März 2012)

*AW: Kepler: Alle Dämme brechen*

Seh ich aus als wüsste ich was?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (13. März 2012)

*AW: Kepler: Alle Dämme brechen*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Seh ich aus als wüsste ich was?


 

Ja!


----------



## Jack ONeill (13. März 2012)

*AW: Kepler: Alle Dämme brechen*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Seh ich aus als wüsste ich was? [/QUOT
> 
> 
> Da sag ich lieber nichts zu, aber komm sprich dich ruhig aus wir lesen auch nicht mit


----------



## poiu (13. März 2012)

*AW: Kepler: Alle Dämme brechen*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Seh ich aus als wüsste ich was?



nein überhaupt nicht Marc alias "Mein Name ist Hase und ich weiß von Nix "


----------



## bulldozer (13. März 2012)

*AW: Kepler: Erste Informationen*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wurst66 (13. März 2012)

*AW: Kepler: Erste Informationen*

Laut der Folie im Mittel 10% schneller...in der Realität wohl eher gleich schneller. Großes Kino Nvidia...


----------



## L-man (13. März 2012)

*AW: Kepler: Erste Informationen*

wie ich diese BILD Zeitungsartigen Skalierungen liebe. 10% schneller und keine Quelle.


----------



## Fuzi0n (13. März 2012)

*AW: Kepler: Erste Informationen*

Man muss Photoshop einfach lieben. 

Diese Benches gibts jetzt auch. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## streetjumper16 (13. März 2012)

*AW: Kepler: Erste Informationen*



bulldozer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das lustige ist ja, das die HD7970 "überall" den gleichen Wert hat..


----------



## Fuzi0n (13. März 2012)

*AW: Kepler: Erste Informationen*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Das lustige ist ja, das die HD7970 "überall" den gleichen Wert hat..


 Rein mathematisch ist der Chart in Ordnung.


----------



## Verminaard (13. März 2012)

*AW: Kepler: Erste Informationen*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Das lustige ist ja, das die HD7970 "überall" den gleichen Wert hat..


 
Ja ueberall den Wert 1 und es zeigt wie angeblich Kepler leistungsmaessig dazu steht.
Sind keine FPS Werte oder sonst irgendwas.

Irgendwie sollte man versuchen Diagramme zu deuten bevor man wieder mal seine "Meinung" in Bezug nVidia zum Besten gibt.

Wobei, solang nichts offizielles vorliegt, ist eh alles mit sehr großer Vorsicht zu geniessen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (13. März 2012)

*AW: Kepler: Erste Informationen*

Trotzdem isses ein Fake den Photoshop lässt grüßen


----------



## Fuzi0n (13. März 2012)

*AW: Kepler: Erste Informationen*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Trotzdem isses ein Fake den Photoshop lässt grüßen


 Na das sowieso.


----------



## Skysnake (13. März 2012)

*AW: Kepler: Alle Dämme brechen*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Skysnake wollt's seit Tagen nicht glauben, er hält verbittert an 6+8 fest


 Marc, die Sache mit der TDP/Stromanschluss ist ja auch so trivial, genau wie die Taktraten. Das kann man ja auch nicht noch recht problemlos um ein paar Prozent nach oben oder unten korrigieren 

Ich denk du weißt doch selbst sehr gut, wie die Informationslage vorletzte/letzte Woche noch war. Manches ist zwar schon lange bekannt, aber anderes, wie Takt ist halt noch nicht lange fix. Wie will man da auch eine Aussage zu treffen? Und vor allem, mach ich das? Nein, ich sag da klar, dass das noch nicht klar ist, und von mir eben spekuliert aufgrund von einigen anderen Infos. 

Da kannste aber halt ne Münze werfen, weils einfach keine guten Infos zu Takt<->Verbrauch Relation gab...

Und ich denk man sollte inzwischen gemerkt haben, das ich nichts leake, oder ist keinem das stay tuned aufgefallen? Aber wenn andere das Zeug raus hauen,  dann leakt man ja nichts mehr...


----------



## oldsql.Triso (13. März 2012)

*AW: Kepler: Erste Informationen*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Trotzdem isses ein Fake den Photoshop lässt grüßen



Vielleicht aber auch nicht?! Wenn's wirklich nur die Mid-Range von NV ist und die im Mittel über die HD 7970 läge, hätten sie ein ganz schönes Brett am Start, das mit einer Stromaufnahme von 195W sich durchaus sehen lassen kann. Bloß müssten wir dann warten bis der High-End-Bereich raus kommt, sodass die Karten in einen akzeptablen Preisbereich fallen.
Spekulationen über Spekulationen... lange wird's hoffentlich nicht mehr dauern und dann werden wir sehen auf welche Farbe sich die Ampel stellt (Gelb für Voodoo ^^) .


----------



## MRT1991 (13. März 2012)

*AW: Kepler: Erste Informationen; Update: und es geht weiter*

das klingt ziemlich viel versprechend.das freut mich echt zu hören von NV.ich hoffe das AMD dieses jahr mit dem BULI der 2 ten generation gut punkten kann.ansonsten muss ich mir ein teuren intel prozi kaufen wo nicht nur die CPUS wucha sind sondern auch die mainboards ziemlich teuer -.-

also ich sage zu pflegen NV hat ein ruf zu verlieren wen die 600er familie nicht 3X mehr leistung hat. um erhlich zu sein ich kan es kaum abwarten wie keppler mit ati den boden aufwischen wird xD


----------



## Verminaard (13. März 2012)

*AW: Kepler: Erste Informationen; Update: und es geht weiter*



MRT1991 schrieb:


> ansonsten muss ich mir ein teuren intel prozi kaufen wo nicht nur die CPUS wucha sind sondern auch die mainboards ziemlich teuer -.-


 
Das doch schon lange ueberholt, diese Aussage....


----------



## MRT1991 (13. März 2012)

*AW: Kepler: Erste Informationen; Update: und es geht weiter*

was läuft den jetzt aktuell wisst ihr schon mehr ? weil ich und ein kumpel intressieren uns sehr damit hab zurzeit eine GTX 570 nur meine übertaktete phenom 2 X4 955 geht schon bei bioschock 2 in die knie -.- und das spiel ist 2 jahre alt habe meine cpu von 3,2 auf 3,6GHZ getaktet.

uups hab ich garnicht drauf geachtet xD


----------



## neo27484 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Kepler: Erste Informationen; Update: und es geht weiter*

abwarten und tee trinken   ....oder bier


----------



## BlackDragon26 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Kepler: Erste Informationen; Update: und es geht weiter*

Was nun kommt in sachen Kepler bleibt abzuwarten. Sollte sich aber bewahrheiten das GK104 in form GTX680 schneller ist als HD7970 wirds böse für AMD. Zumal man davon ausgehen kann das GK104 der Mittelklasse chip ist und knapp 200 Watt TDP haben könnte . Wenn man mal davon ausgeht und dazu rechnet was NV in der vergangenheit an verbrauch hatte (siehe Fermi). Könnte rein spekulativ GK110 um die 250 - 300 Watt verballern und dabei allem auf und davon laufen. Was aber abzuwarten bleibt.


----------



## Do Berek (14. März 2012)

*AW: Kepler: Erste Informationen; Update: und es geht weiter*



neo27484 schrieb:


> abwarten und tee trinken   ....oder bier


 Nicht während der Fastenzeit!Lieber Kaffee,der hält wenigstens wach!


----------



## Rizzard (14. März 2012)

*AW: Kepler: Erste Informationen; Update: und es geht weiter*



BlackDragon26 schrieb:


> Zumal man davon ausgehen kann das GK104 der Mittelklasse chip ist und knapp 200 Watt TDP haben könnte . Wenn man mal davon ausgeht und dazu rechnet was NV in der vergangenheit an verbrauch hatte (siehe Fermi). Könnte rein spekulativ GK110 um die 250 - 300 Watt verballern und dabei allem auf und davon laufen. Was aber abzuwarten bleibt.


 
Nun, wenn der GK104 etwa eine TDP von 190-200 hat, könnte der GK110 eine TDP von 220-240 haben. Ist also auch nicht drastischer als eine GTX580.


----------



## bulldozer (14. März 2012)

*AW: Kepler: Erste Informationen*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Das lustige ist ja, das die HD7970 "überall" den gleichen Wert hat..


 
 
Die Grafik zeigt ja auch die prozentualen Abhängigkeiten der einzelnen Grafikkarten zueinander.
Die Skalierung richtet sich nach dem Leistungs*faktor*.

Wenn die HD 7970 als Basis genommen wird dann ist doch logisch, dass sie immer die 100% bzw. den Faktor 1,0 darstellt an dem sich dann die anderen messen.




Fuzi0n schrieb:


> Man muss Photoshop einfach lieben.
> 
> Diese Benches gibts jetzt auch.
> 
> ...


 
Beide, AMD und nVidia haben bereits Diagramme in exakt der selben Form präsentiert, namentlich GTX 580 und HD 6990.

Dort stammten sie aus Präsentationsfolien und wurden kurze Zeit später auch durch Reviews/Benches bestätigt.
Da nVidia vergangenen Montag die GTX 680 verschiedenen Distributoren und Partnern vorgestellt hat liegt es nahe, dass es aus einen der Präsentationen stammt. Aber ja, ein Fake ist nie auszuschließen.

Naja, ich persönlich bilde mit da noch keine Meinung drüber, habs nur mal in den Raum geworfen.

Aber wie man nVidia kennt ist es doch offensichtlich, dass die sich nicht mit dem zweiten Platz zufrieden geben werden und die GTX 680 vor allem in Anbetracht des guten TDP Potenzials mit Sicherheit an der HD 7970 vorbei ziehen wird.. denn Probleme bzgl. der Leistungsaufnahme und der damit verbundenen Abwärme scheint nVidia ja mit GK104 im Gegensatz zu Fermi nicht zu haben wodurch sie nun genügend Spielraum haben die Taktraten entsprechend der Konkurrenz anzupassen.




Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Nun, wenn der GK104 etwa eine TDP von 190-200 hat, könnte der GK110 eine TDP von 220-240 haben. Ist also auch nicht drastischer als eine GTX580.


 
Denke ich nicht. Zwischen unterschiedlichen GPU's liegen meist größere Abstände.
GF114 im Vollausbau hatte 180W TDP (GTX 560 Ti) während GF110 im Vollausbau (GTX 580) eine TDP von 245W hatte.
Selbes Spiel bei GTX 460 (160W) zu GTX 480 (250W).

Sollte sich hier ein ähnliches Schema zeigen wird der GK110 eine grausige Leistungsaufnahme haben. 
Nicht umsonst wurde GK100 gestrichen.
Laut einigen Quellen u.a. semiaccurate soll GK110 im August mit 300W TDP erscheinen, bin gespannt wie viel sich davon bewahrheitet, unglaubwürdig klingt es aber nicht.


----------



## Legacyy (14. März 2012)

*AW: Kepler: Erste Informationen; Update: und es geht weiter*

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 Final Specification Leaks Out (Again)
GeForce GTX 690 To Be Released In May

könnte auch noch mal mit aufgenommen werde


----------



## Blackburn (14. März 2012)

*AW: Kepler: Erste Informationen; Update: und es geht weiter*

die zweite news erscheint für mich recht glaubwürdig, also mit der gtx 685


----------



## Rizzard (14. März 2012)

*AW: Kepler: Erste Informationen*



bulldozer schrieb:


> Sollte sich hier ein ähnliches Schema zeigen wird der GK110 eine grausige Leistungsaufnahme haben.
> Nicht umsonst wurde GK100 gestrichen.
> Laut einigen Quellen u.a. semiaccurate soll GK110 im August mit 300W TDP erscheinen, bin gespannt wie viel sich davon bewahrheitet, unglaubwürdig klingt es aber nicht.


 
Das will ich erst mal sehen. Ich denke nicht, das der GK110 eine höhere TDP als 250 haben wird.
Was wäre denn das für ein Anstieg, von 195 auf 300?

So ein Thermi 2.0 wäre wohl zu übertrieben.


----------



## Blackburn (14. März 2012)

*AW: Kepler: Erste Informationen; Update: und es geht weiter*

naja.... TDP 300W... wenn man den gerüchten glauben scheinkt sieht es ja folgender maßen aus:
GK104 - 1536 Cuda Cores / 256 Bit
GK110 - 2304 Cuda Cores / 384 Bit

das ist schon ein großer transistor zuwachs der auch mehr hitze entwickelt


----------



## Seabound (14. März 2012)

Ich würde auch bei 300 Watt kaufen, wenn die Leistung stimmt. Der Verbrauch ist mir ehrlich gesagt egal.


----------



## Skysnake (14. März 2012)

*AW: Kepler: Erste Informationen; Update2: Dual-GPU-Version im Mai un GT640M im Test*

Siehe update. 

Ich trage aber nur eher ungern der reinen Spekulation bei, sofern ich die Infos abschätzen kann. Beim Pin-Problem war das nicht so, genau wie bei Takt und TDP.


----------



## Blackburn (14. März 2012)

*AW: Kepler: Erste Informationen; Update2: Dual-GPU-Version im Mai un GT640M im Test*

ich hätte mit 300w tdp auch kein problem wenn die leistung stimmt


----------



## kaepernickus (14. März 2012)

Also das Acer Aspire Timeline Ultra M3 klingt ja im Package ganz interessant.
Wenn jemand die GeForce GT 640M gemeinsam mit einem Ivy Bridge Core i7-3667U in ein 13,3" Ultrabook packt, könnte das mein neues Notebook werden.


----------



## Fuzi0n (14. März 2012)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Quelle: AnandTech - Acer Aspire TimelineU M3: Life on the Kepler Verge



Anand stellt die *neuen* Geforce Mobile Chips (28nm) gegen die *alten* Radeon Mobile Chips (40nm) auf... 

Also, wieviel Zucker hat Nvidia den lieben Anand in den Hintern gepustet für diesen Test?


----------



## Cook2211 (14. März 2012)

Fuzi0n schrieb:


> Anand stellt die *neuen* Geforce Mobile Chips (28nm) gegen die *alten* Radeon Mobile Chips (40nm) auf...



Sind denn schon neue AMD Mobile Chips in 28nm verfügbar?
Meine letzter (vielleicht nicht mehr aktueller) Kenntnisstand war, dass die aktuell verfügbaren HD7000M nur umgelabelte 6000er sind und somit 40nm Chips!?


----------



## Skysnake (14. März 2012)

Ist auch mein Wissensstand. Ich wüsste nichts von 28nm Mobile Chips bei AMD, lass mich aber gern eines besseren belehren


----------



## FrozenLayer (14. März 2012)

Die 7730M-7970M sind alle im 28nm-Verfahren gefertigt. Aber frag mich nicht, in welchen aktuell verfügbaren Notebooks die verbaut sein sollen (alle Modelle sind wohl auch noch nicht draußen, 7850M-7970M aber z.T. schon seit Januar)


----------



## Rizzard (14. März 2012)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> (alle Modelle sind wohl auch noch nicht draußen, 7850M-7970M aber z.T. schon seit Januar)


 
Wusste garnicht, das da schon Modelle auf dem Markt sind.


----------



## FrozenLayer (14. März 2012)

Auf dem Markt glaube ich nicht, aber es sind lt. Wiki einige Modelle gelauncht (Comparison of AMD graphics processing units - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)


----------



## Cook2211 (14. März 2012)

Da über die Karten im Netz aber sonst nichts zu finden ist, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass sie letztlich noch nicht verfügbar sind (Paperlaunch?).


----------



## MRT1991 (14. März 2012)

hey leute irgendwie habe ich probleme bei dem spiel deus ex human revolution.meine grafikkartentreiber hängen sich auf mit dem spiel zsm warum eig habe ich sie falsch eingestellt eventuell ? besitze die EVGA GTX 570Superclocked.


----------



## NCphalon (14. März 2012)

Such dir en eigenen Thread (vorzugsweise im richtigen Forum )


----------



## Krabbat (14. März 2012)

natürlich sind die amd mobil grafikkarten noch nicht verfügbar, weil die notebookhersteller vor ivy bridge nicht ihr gesamtes angebot umstellen, nur um die neuen grafikkarten zu haben

aber wenn man die kommenden nvidia grafikkarten, die ja auch noch nicht draußen sind, sinnvoll vergleichen möchte, müsste man diese natürlich mit den ebenfalls kommenden amd grafikkarten vergleichen (nur ist es schwer von denen auch ein exemplar zu bekommen)
aber auch verglichen mit alten karten dient es zu leistungseinschätzung
sagt nur halt nichts über die leistung im vergleich der neuen generationen beider hersteller aus


----------



## Hugo78 (15. März 2012)

Fuzi0n schrieb:


> Anand stellt die *neuen* Geforce Mobile Chips (28nm) gegen die *alten* Radeon Mobile Chips (40nm) auf...
> 
> Also, wieviel Zucker hat Nvidia den lieben Anand in den Hintern gepustet für diesen Test?


 
Hä ... 
Genauso soviel wie AMD  Anand gegeben hat dafür, dass sie 28nm Thaiti XT gegen 40nm GF110 testen.

Man testet, was der Markt hergibt... 



FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Auf dem Markt glaube ich nicht, aber es sind  lt. Wiki einige Modelle gelauncht  (Comparison  of AMD graphics processing units - Wikipedia, the free  encyclopedia)


 
AMD hat für alles unterhalb der 7700M Reihe keine 28nm angekündigt bisher sondern nur ihr altes Zeug umbenannt.


----------



## Mario2002 (17. März 2012)

Freu mich schon auf Kepler.
Es bestätigt sich für mich, nach diesen Vorabtests immer, warum ich mir nie mehr eine AMD Karte kaufe.


----------

